# Harrison Pier Headboat results for Sun 9/22.



## Thrifty Angler

We arrived around 2:30 p.m. just as they were taking the rope off. Sure glad they waited for us to board. Large spot, large croaker, trout, flounder, puffer fish, pig fish were the basic catches for anglers on this trip. 
My son got his first gray trout--and it was a keeper. I did not fare as well. I had taken the dramamine and was doing okay until-----I detected the fuel/fumes smell that was there. That did me in. I can take anything except cigar/pipe smoke and gas/fuel fumes.   
We crossed the Hampton Roads Bridge Tunnel, crossed the Monitor Merrimac and fished many stops in between. Seems the larger fish were located near this green bouy marker nearer to the Hampton Roads tunnel.
Winds seemed to have changed from southernly to more of a northeast direction. Not sure of which way was which. Doesn't compute when the quezzies set in. Land seems to be the only thing to focus on during these times. 
The water did get a bit rougher as the trip go to the halfway point. Word is as temps cool, there will be a change in how water roughness will be affected. Mornings to mid afternoon will probably be calm while the late afternoon into the night time will be when seas get a little unsettled. 
Blood worms worked some, but the trout, flounder and large croaker took to the squid really well. Gotta give this trip a thumbs up. Well worth the $16 per head I forgot to bring with me. Things worked out okay. Didn't get tossed overboard for that one.   I will definitely take at least one more trip out this year. Maybe even two. And my youngest had a blast. He is eager to do it again. Just not too many times I hope. 
Can anyone give any advice on how I can handle the fumes smell that seems to get the better of me?  
Thanks in advance.


----------



## chest2head&glassy

Sorry, can't help you with the diesel fumes - that plus 2+ waves gets me every time. I usually toss my pride overboard and I'm fine after that (adds to the chum slick).  
Which headboat did you go out on?


----------



## Thrifty Angler

C2H&G

I don't recall the name of the boat. We had to load aboard really fast while my ride was paying for the bait and ice. We went out on the 2:30 on Sunday. There was a very petite lady that was boat's mate. She was very nice and very helpful. If interested, call the pier asap and ask which boat went out yesterday on the last run with the petite lady boat's mate, while it is still fresh in their mind. The captain I can not say much about. He stayed mainly up top. Didn't get the name of the boat either. But I do remember their faces and I will ride with them again.
After I retreated to the restroom I felt I would have come out better using my second bucket. I had cleared it of tackle just in case. Kinda hard taking care of business in a tiny broom closet size restroom. I think I will take along velcro strips as a gift for them the next time. That darn towel curtain kept swaying with each dip of the boat. Would not have been bad if there weren't anglers right outside the window fishing.  Didn't care too much though. After all, my pride had left by that time. So I emerged up the stairs trying to keep a straight face. At least I held on to my dignity. Or I tried to give the appearance that I had.  
I had fun and good conversation. Will try to get out again very soon. Next time I will take the early 6 a.m. boat out. They say the water has been much calmer on the early runs.


----------



## SeaSalt

Now, where is this boat leaving from? I'm from northern virginia so don't know how after this headboat is.

Thanks for the info,
John


----------



## SeaSalt

Sorry, I meant, how far is this boat from Northern Virginia?

Thanks,
John


----------



## Thrifty Angler

*jangwuah*

The boat I was on leaves from Harrison's Fishing Pier in Norfolk, Virginia. The boats leave at 6:30 am, 10:30 am and 2:30 pm. The boats stay out for 4 hours. You can even rent short boat rods onboard. The cost is either $2 or $3 dollars per trip for the rods. The cost to fish is $16 per person. They may give discounts for young children. You would have to ask them to be sure. There is no bait or snacks sold on the boat. You need to bring those things with you. I would recommend using short, stiff rods while fishing this area of Virginia. Check out *HotSpots/Virginia/Fishing Piers* on the side of this page. If you are not familiar with *Norfolk* then it is one city over from *Virginia Beach, Virginia.*
We are basically at the bottom right corner of the state.


----------



## soapfish

Thrifty Angler,
Sorry to read about your upset tummy. What has worked for me in the past is a little Vick's vapor rub around each nostril. Just a little, too much will cause irritation. Try eating plain saltines a couple hours prior to departure, has something to do with the fluid in the stomach, just in case the rub dosen't work.
Good luck.

Soapfish


----------



## Thrifty Angler

*soapfish*

I come from "old school" where a spoon of sugar with a few drops of kerosene/heating fuel would keep you healthy for an entire winter. I can take Vicks real well. Even my cats like the medicinal properties it has. They tend to want to give my neck a good licking whenever I have it on. How exactly does it work to help with those overpowering boat fumes? 
Wished I had crackers or nabs but didn't have time to pick some up. Did have ginger ale which I sipped very slowly. I was considering a surgical type mask next time to see if it would help. Might make others nervous with one. Don't want to seem contagious or something. Wonder if I could turn a party boat into a private charter if I wore one.   
I have stayed away from boats for quite some time. But we just got that urge to give it a try last weekend. Wasn't as bad as I had remembered. I will check the marine forcast before heading out again. I had a good time. One can get in a lot of fishing in a little time. And when the ride is over, you just load up the car and head home. Kinda self timing if I may say so. Beats hours on the pier for sure. I will leave the pier stuff for night time. Can't always rely on those weather forecasts that call for overcast/mostly cloudy days.  The sun sure can sting a lot worse than a dab of Vicks to the nostrils.  
Thanks for the tip. My youngest usually gets car sick. I may try the Vicks out on him to see if it helps him.


----------



## RickD

Thrifty
I have the same problem with the chumming. What works for me is to take a dose of dramimine the night before, one in the morning when I get up and then each 4 hours after that. Seems to flood my system and then no problem. I have weathered everything you mentioned plus others chumming around me with no problem.
Good luck
Rick


----------



## Thrifty Angler

*RickD*

I usually try and get at least a 12 hour jump with the dramamine. We sort of decided at the last minute to take a boat out instead of fishing on the pier. The only ones I had at home were from last year's stash. Unfortunately they were not the ones of choice. These were the chewable ones that left a dreadful aftertaste. The kind of taste that stayed with me the entire ride. Probably would have been better if I had also had the non drowsy type. 
I will be more prepared the next time I go out. Will make sure my car is running so I can make all the necessary last minute pick ups from the store. Hopefully I will not have the problems with the fumes as before. I will give the tip by *soapfish* a try. And also hunt down some of those plain old fashioned soda crackers. 
Thanks for the info.


----------



## Sandcrab

CB,

There's always another party boat to enjoy in the future! Glad to see you son caught some fish.  

Some tips on boating:

No greasy food..eggs, bacon, etc. before the trip. Plain toast and coffee should be OK.

Get used to the diesel fumes early...that way they will not make you sick.

If you get sick, DO NOT go downstairs! The best thing is to keep an eye on the horizon and fresh air...going downstairs to lie down really does not help. 

First sign of sea sickness, gobble up as many saltine crackers as you can. They absorb all the fluid in your stomach. If you get sick, do it and then go back upstairs and get some wind and sun. 

I once saw a guy on a party boat who's son got sick downstairs on the carpet. Captain charged him $100 to clean it  . Over the side may not be appealing...but it makes sure that you don't get the boat dirty.

I love pary boat fishing but sometimes get that feeling too. I take Dramamine 1/2 hour before the boat leaves the pier.

IMHO - The only way to not get sick is to have your own boat and go out on the water often.  

Sandcrab


----------



## Thrifty Angler

*Sandcrab*

Last minute plans caused me to miss quite a few important things. I normally start the dramamine the day before a trip out. I didn't bring crackers from home. I had hoped to pick up some nabs or pretzels at check in. While on the boat I placed my recloseable ginger ale bottle in the middle of the boat. Some how it got thrown into the waste can. And on top of it, the fume issue. The trip was ok just not as enjoyable as it could have been.
Not to knock anyone's boat, but the "head boat" I was on was not equiped with carpeting or a lounge area. Just had to brave the waves and mist from right there where we sat. Not enough room to move around. 
Funny thing is that "my contribution" was about the freshest thing in that bathroom. If only I had a mop available. I could have really freshened it up a bit. TAKE MY WORD ON THAT ONE. Le Pew. The smell of that "wedge yourself in with the little room there was" bathroom was aweful. I tried to hold back waiting for the boat to tilt in the right direction. Didn't want to touch anything.  Just purely comical is how I would describe the time I spent "downstairs." I wished I had stuck to the original plan and put my trust in my old trusty extra bucket.  
Next time out I will make sure I am more prepared than I was for this particular trip. I normally pack up the night before. I was just tired from the day before of fishing and baking in the sun on another pier. 
My youngest did have a good time. And he hasn't been rubbing in the fact that mom got sick. I am grateful for this.
Oh yeah. Almost forgot. I haven't given up on my dream of having my own comfortably sized boat. Ever since I forgot to play my well thought out Cash 5 numbers on the very night they happened to hit, I have not been in much of a rush for that next quick fix. I am still planning though. Just in case. 
I am happy for now, being just where I am. That being on *Pier & Surf.* There's no better place I'd like to be. 

Thanks for the tips Sandcrab.

Oh. I almost forgot *.Com*


----------



## Sandcrab

TA,

Enjoyed reading your post. The worst thing that could happen to boats skipper is to have people telling everyone what a PIG-STY the boat really is! Word of mouth in the charter boat business is how they survive...no fish...no business...unhappy customers...no business or tips.  

I plan on making my own boat when I finally retire from the Military. I want to build a 25' center console for fishing the Chesapeake Bay.  

Check out the Glen-L boatbuilding website. You CAN build your own boat...it's easier than you think!
http://www.glen-l.com/


----------



## Thrifty Angler

Interesting info on the website Sandcrab. Taking on such a task will definitely brings many rewards. Just knowing you did it yourself will put pride right up there on the top shelf. 
The plans seem very reasonably priced. With both time and patience one can take the step by step approach til completion and have enjoyment for many years to come. 
Have you been ordering any plans yet or are you waiting til that final hat toss/farewell to Uncle Sam's Jam? 
Having a plan for the years after retirement is good indeed. I know a quite a few individuals who retire and regret it within a couple years. Just boredom I guess. Too much time on their hands with not much to do and no one to do it with. Some fish from pier and shore, but that seems to soon get old with many of them. Kickin back and relaxing in the middle of the bay in one's own boat sounds like a sure thing to keep the blues away.  Just be sure and stay clear of the big ones, Navy Vessels, as they head out of port. I can almost bet you will get that urge to stand and salute as they pass on by.   
I wish you much success with your upcoming venture. I'll be lining up for that test run.


----------



## Sandcrab

If ya see me in the Norfolk channel catching fish as the carriers are cruising by...that's me!


----------



## gus

T A:

i used to mate on an offshore boat, i never got seasick, but supposedly this is a good cure for the woozies. focus on the horizon, itll help cure the motion sickness, because it gives you something level to keep your focus on. hope this helps.


----------



## Thrifty Angler

*gus*

Thanks. Next time around I plan to apply quite a few of the suggestions given. Don't want to embrass myself like that again. 
BTW, what are you doing searching the boat boards? Must be one of those fall/winter things maybe. Who am I to point that out. I'm reading these boards as well.   

Thanks again


----------



## gus

as much as like like fishing from the shore, id have to say id prefer being on the boat, given ive caught larger fish that way. need to win the lottery so i can get that viking ive always wanted.


----------



## Thrifty Angler

Oh gus. Now I'm gonna cry. You just reminded me of the $100,000.00 I missed out on some time back. And it happened one week before Xmas.  
Maybe this is a sign. Gonna dust out my old calculations data and see which combos (not speaking of the fishing type) work well together.  
A pontoon, flat deck/flat bottom type boat, with rails all around is more to my liking. It'll be just like having a dance partner. Something to hold on to during those spins and turns yet having something to keep me from losing my balance during those unexpected dips.


----------



## BigJeff823

I agre with Sandcrab on that the more you fish on a boat the less you'll get seasick.The last time I went boat fishing with my dad about 3 weeks ago I thought I was going to trow up.We were up aginst 4ft chop in a 21ft boat   .Why I was going to thow up, becasuse I wasn't used to it.Back when I was a teenager fishing on the boat with my dad,we were fishing in those conditions almost all the time;especailly Deleware Bay by the Anchorage.But, now I'm not fishing from boats as much,but I will if me and my dad are on the same schedule.


----------



## Thrifty Angler

Be careful *HaPPy*

Might be good advice to duck right about now. Gotta watch out for more that waves when posting on the boating board. Quite possibly rocks may be headed your way as well, and I don't mean pebbles. Just a feeling I have!


----------



## Cdog

Do rocks really read?


----------



## Thrifty Angler

Of course they do Cdog. Everyone knows that rocks are known to have/shelter hidden worms underneath. All types of worms. Even *"book worms".*


----------



## BigJeff823

What the Heck are you talking about .


----------



## Thrifty Angler

HaPPy

I would share that bit of info except for one thing. Seems you have chosen to not activate your "private messages" option.


----------



## BigJeff823

I'm not always trusting people, like the time I was over in Deleware and I asked the the guy if someone could watch my stuff because I had to run to the corner store;which is a cupple of miles down the road to get ice.I told him that I didn't trust people enough and I always fish alone.So he said "Go to the store we'll watch your stuff no one will steal it".Eventhough, I've had a cooler stolen over there before;I put my trust in him and my cooler was ok.I've been on this board for a few months and you guys are good people I'll think about it.


----------



## Thrifty Angler

I agree that there are really cool people on the boards. They have to be to put up with my sense of humor.  

Give the "my profile" link at the top center of your screen a click.


----------



## skunked

The best thing that I have found to combat sea sickness is food. Keep a full stomach, you don't want to be overfull but you should eat a good bland meal before you go out, nothing too spicy or sugary (donuts BAD), maybe an hour before. Also most of the seasick pills are supposed to be taken the day before and the day of. You might want to try the patches that go behind the ear, I am told they work wonderfully. BTW I speak from experiance, I have been at sea 8 out of the last 14 months.


----------



## fishnkid

Well i have never ever been sea sick i tell people to do this when there feeling woozy. The best thing to do is to look at something that is not moving like the horizion. Personally i can never eat to much before a boat trip. MAybe its being too excited. But i think that might be working for me because i spend probably a sixth of my summer on boats.


----------



## Beachbms

Sandcrab, thanks for the boat building site. I hve been looking into building a flats boat for the lagoon down here in E.C.Fl. There is some good looking plans there. I do have a 22' boat we takeoffshore now and then but it is alot of work, personally we spend more time on the beach. havn't had our boat out sence july. But I bet we have fished the beach around 30 days sence then. Love the site and look forward to sharing lots of adventures.


----------



## Sandcrab

BB,

No problem. After I get some things organized this year (retire from Military, get a job, get a house, etc.) I plan on building one myself. Will probably be a 25' center console so I can stand up on the foredeck and cast topwater plugs to stripers and blues! No trolling for this kid!


----------



## rockhead

I see you still holdin down the fort with your post thrifty, good job, who would have known


----------

